# what is wrong with my tires?



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well i bought a 1973 case 970. The rear tires have a really strange ware. The left side of the tractor the tires have worn evenly on the inside of tread. The right side has worn evenly on the out side. What in the blue blazes could have caused this pattern. If you look at the tractor the wheels look true. Front tires are good and even. Almost like the tractor leans or has leaned to the point that in rode more to the right than level. Any ideas? this will drive me crazy till i figure it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WElcome to the forum WP! Could have been used extensively on a set of curbs that contacted only those portions of the tires. Any idea what the tractor was used for before you? It's pretty darn old, but just wondered.


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

well i found out that it was a road maintenance in rural missouri. may have had a brushhog mounted on a retractable arm. that i think would shift the wear to the out side of the right and the inside of the left. what's your imput on that? also thanks for responding to my first post.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Any evidence it had a side mower attached? Most county equipment I know of is always mowing banks of roads and other areas that are just off the roadways.


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

not sure. i know that the three point has wear blocks on them and one side is about a 1/4 thickness of the other so something was putting alot of pressure in one direction for a lot of hours. also has a tach for something that goes out the rear of the tractor. i thought that was odd cuz the original still works fine. dont know of what u would need a electric tach for on the back of the tractor. around here they use alot of side mount mowers due to the steep banks. i asked the case dealer and they said some tractors just wear tires odd. dont think they have a clue.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Tires do not just, "wear odd". There has to be a reason. Type and temperature of soil, road use, load, and weight distribution. My guess is they had a side mounted mower with ballast. I have never seen state/county mowers mowing against traffic. So the tractor would have been used only in one direction.


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree. thats why i think its been used with a side mower mounted on the three point. thats the only thing i can figure. thanks for the reply. have a good one.


----------

